# Restless Betta



## betta80 (Jun 2, 2011)

I just purchased a betta 2 days ago and he is restless as hell. He was really feisty in the store, which is why I picked him, and he hasn't stopped ever since I brought him home. The first night he spent in a half gallon bowl until I could upgrade him to a 2.5 gallon aquarium, heated to 79-80F. 

Is it possible I just have a crazy Chuck Norris betta? lol His temperament has remained the same from the dirty cup he was in at the store, to the small bowl and then to the larger aquarium. I know he's not seeing his reflection because I did a mirror test today and that *really* got him riled up with gills and fins flared. I see no difference in behavior if the tank light is on/off.


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Maybe because your betta is in a new enviroment. Hope you name him soon


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh and welcome to the forum, people here are extremely nice and you will like it here.


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

With luck, he'll settle down as he gets used to the tank.

GB


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Blazer23 said:


> Maybe because your betta is in a new enviroment. Hope you name him soon





betta80 said:


> Is it possible I just have a crazy *Chuck Norris* betta?


It looks like we have a name.  

Judging from what you've been saying, betta80, it sounds like you have a very active and aggressive betta and with that in mind, I'd say it's natural he's restless. He's like a punk cruising the main drag every night for girls and a fight. 

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## betta80 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome!  

I did end up naming him Charles, the more proper form of Chuck (Norris). haha! He's still making his restless rounds but I did catch him in a state of slumber early this morning, so that was good. If anything, he's the most entertaining betta I've ever had!

This was a pic I snapped of him prior to transferring him to his new aquarium, I was amazed he stopped darting for .002 seconds. lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh, Charles is gorgeous. Absolutely beautiful coloring. Ahem, sorry, I mean, handsome, absolutely handsome.  

My male Sherman is pretty active, too, always swimming in and out of his plants. But he also likes to play hide-and-seek, hiding behind a floating log and popping out when I go to look for him. I think some bettas are just naturally more active than others. Just like cats. I have seven cats who think they're sloths and one cat who thinks he's a go-kart, always on the move.


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome Fish...

both my males are really active..... Betta's in general are really active fish.... usually when they go all lethargic then somethings wrong.... and if he is still really young in age he will be even more so active the usual. 

so just remember

Active Betta = Happy Betta


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Charles is very pretty.


----------

